# برنامج بسايكومتري - Free Psychrometric Cacualtor



## mboschi (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*برنامج بسايكومتري - Free Psychrometric Calcualtor*

_أقدم للمهتمين في مجال التكييف ،برنامج بسايكومتري من أجل تحديد خواص الهواء تحت ظروف عمل مختلفة ،ولتحميل البرنامج الرجاء الضغط على الصورة المرفقة_​ 
_Download :6:_​ 


​


----------



## ahmadalhariri (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي
ساجرربه وانشالله يكون ممتاز
الله يرحم والديك ويغفر لهم ولك


----------



## المهندس عراق (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك ياورده


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا زيلا يا همام والى الامام


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمك الله وغفر لك


----------



## wael114 (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## dido067 (13 يناير 2009)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي على البرنامج و جاري التحميل و التجربه. ملاحظه بسيطه بس ان حرف p في بداية الكلمه لا ينطق و تنطق بالعربي سيكرومتريك و شكرا


----------



## سامح مزيد (14 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على البرنامج


----------



## bobstream (15 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قحطان العابدي (23 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much my brother


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك يا راقي ووفقك الله


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا حبيب


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل
مشكور مقدما


----------



## مريع (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالمتعال عطية (1 أبريل 2010)

جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (1 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز والزميل المحترم .
حيث ان الخريطة البسيكرومترية هى احدى دعائم علم التبريد والتكييف , ادعو الله من كل قلبى ان يجعل بعدد حروف هذا البرنامج حسنات تضاف الى حسناتك . وشكرا,,,


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (2 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## hasan_23_16 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر وياريت يكون هوه ده اللى فى دماغى


----------



## ساكانا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي جدا ولله يعطيك الصحة و العافية


----------



## catcher.2010 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لكم على الجهود


----------



## catcher.2010 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على مجهودكم
:75:​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً اخي الفاضل 
جاري التحميل
تقبل مروري


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

:81:الملف كبييييير والنت عندي بطيءءءءءء


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الامير6 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم قبل مدة سالت عن ادراج جدول بطول وحجم الكابلري في الثلاجة المنزلية لفريون 134 علما ان احجام وطول الكابلري للوحدات التي تعمل على فريون 12 تختلف وقد تعبت من البحث عن هذا الموضوع ..................ارجو الرد والافادة


----------



## iraq2005 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## صلاح عبد الجواد (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Ma7ame7o (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حمدي النمر (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على دعمكم, نسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## gharmm (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## غطفان حنو (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مششششششششكوووووررررررر


----------



## mokhtarmohdsalim (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karim1500 (30 أبريل 2015)

لا أجد مكان التحميل


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (4 مايو 2015)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mokhtarmohdsalim (4 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Sultan Amir (1 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## mokhtarmohdsalim (11 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا لك يا اخي​


----------



## khaled elsone (6 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## adil mozan (15 سبتمبر 2015)

ممكن برنامج بس بدرجة حرارة السليزي


----------

